# Awesome T-shirt - had to share!



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

I saw this tee online and HAD to buy it - a bonus too that it was in the sale (£11 from £28). Apart from the pink flower, it is the mirror image of my Milo...










My new favourite item of clothing!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I love it, where's it from ?


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Lol! That's wicked! Was meant for you! Ha. X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

It's from ASOS - a brand called Brat & Suzie  I'm a certified crazy dog woman!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

We need to start a crazy-dog-woman club! 😁


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

Omg thats amazing im going to look for it now lol


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Jem91 said:


> Omg thats amazing im going to look for it now lol


If you find one let me know, I've just looked and couldn't see it.


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

Brat & Suzie | Brat & Suzie Chihuahua T-Shirt at ASOS

It looks as though it is out if stock at the moment, although it said it was the other day and when I looked back the day after it had all sizes back in stock... I always find this with ASOS - keep checking back!


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

oh my goddddd all there clothes have dogs on!! Haha I love the pugs x


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

I know! Apparently they were on Dragons Den. They've done a few chihuahua items, they did a jumper with a long haired chi on, I saw it on eBay the other day. People think I'm losing my marbles over this dog as it is - they might just disown me if they see this top


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

That is absolutely adorable. Looks just like your baby!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

My daughter has this jumper because it looks like Harley.
http://www.clothingattesco.com/content/ebiz/clothingattesco/invt/bm310111/bm310111_pm.jpg


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

that shirt is so cute !!!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Love that t shirt!


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like this is back in stock for those of you who tried to get it but couldn't!

Brat & Suzie | Brat & Suzie Chihuahua T-Shirt at ASOS


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Nice, I love it! I'm tempted to buy it.  I love everything that has dogs on it. I've been really wanting this Ted Baker shopper bag... if only it didn't cost so much. :foxes15: (I mean, considering it's just a shopper bag...)


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

You need to do what I do.... Divide the price by the minimum amount of times I think I'll use it  so you only need to wear it 11 times and that equates to £1 per wear - bargain if you ask me! I like my shopping theories, understandably, my other half doesn't...


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

LOVE that bag! Didn't see it at first!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

LouiseyC said:


> I saw this tee online and HAD to buy it - a bonus too that it was in the sale (£11 from £28). Apart from the pink flower, it is the mirror image of my Milo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw I love it! I've just managed to order one! Had to get a 10/12 but I'm only a 8! Which size did u get? X


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

LouiseyC said:


> You need to do what I do.... Divide the price by the minimum amount of times I think I'll use it  so you only need to wear it 11 times and that equates to £1 per wear - bargain if you ask me! I like my shopping theories, understandably, my other half doesn't...


hahah Great way of thinking! My partner may not like it either though...


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> Aw I love it! I've just managed to order one! Had to get a 10/12 but I'm only a 8! Which size did u get? X


I had to get a 10/12 too and I'm an 8. I think because the style of the tshirt is baggy anyway that it doesn't matter too much, it doesn't look ridiculously big on me x


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

LouiseyC said:


> I had to get a 10/12 too and I'm an 8. I think because the style of the tshirt is baggy anyway that it doesn't matter too much, it doesn't look ridiculously big on me x


Woo I'm excited now! Yours looks perfect! Xx


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Yay I've got one, I love it. X


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Lisa T said:


> Yay I've got one, I love it. X


Yay!  x


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

So glad you guys managed to get one!


----------

